# Encore Preservation LLC



## RoadWarrior (Jul 28, 2016)

Anyone heard of this outfit? Same pricing structure as Taylor & Sons. Same geographical location as Taylor & Sons. Same website setup as Taylor & Sons. Same ad postings as Taylor & Sons. If it walks like a duck, looks like a duck and quacks like a duck it's a duck. Lookout to any former Taylor & Sons crews the ripoffery is revamped as Taylor.


----------



## Sanchez123 (Oct 5, 2016)

I got contacted by Encore saying that Taylor and Son gave me as a reference. I have noticed a lot of similarities as well.


----------



## RoadWarrior (Jul 28, 2016)

It's Taylor and Son. They burned all the contractors they had now they are putting a new company on the front line to recruit for them. It's a shame. I hope everyone sees who makes the money in that deal lmao 35%


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Is Taylor and sons the same as Tailored Services out of Cleveland?


----------



## RoadWarrior (Jul 28, 2016)

To my knowledge all of their businesses are Texas based


----------



## Ipaybytheweight (Apr 21, 2018)

Encore Preservation didnt last the year, anyone knows under what name they are operating?


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> Is Taylor and sons the same as Tailored Services out of Cleveland?


No it is not


----------



## TXPandP (Oct 15, 2018)

I know this is an old post but I thought I would share. 
Encore was Taylor and Son's second company they created to get extra work from their nationals. They were found out and lost both according to one of their former office employees. 
After a web search of their name, apparently now they build custom homes in Texas (along with a few other businesses)....scary. The about us section is pretty comical. oddly enough they didn't mention their preservation work or how well they treated their subs/employees.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

TXPandP said:


> I know this is an old post but I thought I would share.
> Encore was Taylor and Son's second company they created to get extra work from their nationals. They were found out and lost both according to one of their former office employees.
> After a web search of their name, apparently now they build custom homes in Texas (along with a few other businesses)....scary. The about us section is pretty comical. oddly enough they didn't mention their preservation work or how well they treated their subs/employees.


Well now you know where to go get your money...😎✌


----------



## Prespro77 (Jan 25, 2019)

Update on this post. Encore preservation is still in business. I was at a house the other day finishing up an initial and someone pulled up to do the same and they were with Encore. I was going to see what kind work they had available in my area but after seeing some reviews I think i will pass. Sounds a lot like Taylor amd Sons, Initial Secure, etc.


----------

